

Sincerely Gets Out the Vote With 100,000 Shepard Fairey Postcards - brezina
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2012/10/16/sincerely-gives-away-100000-limited-edition-shepard-fairey-prints/

======
hua
3 tips on reaching out to create partnerships: 1) Keep the communication short
and to the point 2) Provide an idea on how the partnership is of value to the
person you are reaching out to 3) Make sure you have your elevator pitch on
how your company can deliver on that idea

Here's the actual outreach email:

 __ __* Hi,

At Sincerely, we create apps that allow people to take the photos from their
phone and turn them into postcards (sincerely.com).

We have an app called Sincerely Ink
([http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sincerely-ink-cards-
create/id...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sincerely-ink-cards-
create/id477296657?mt=8)) where we would like to feature cards by Shepard for
users to send around Election time.

Usually it costs 1.99 to send a card but in this case, we would let users send
these for free to encourage people to get out and vote.

Let us know what you think.

Best, Hua

